
Ernest Hemingway in Love - fitzwatermellow
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/ernest-hemingway-in-love-180956617/?no-ist
======
daodedickinson
I am agonized to know that an organization with 70 percent of its budget
funded by US tax dollars is still pumping out puff pieces for a suicidal
Stalinist spy.

